# Wilmington, NC area or near?



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

anyone around? trying to get a little meet together at some point


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

damn. thats mad close. 15 minute drive. my ex lived out that way in the leland area. it is unfortunate bc i cannot find anyone in the area thats near knowledgable on the depth of car audio as this site


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Live in kinston work in Warsaw (1 hr West on I-40)


----------



## Team Nemesis-DJ (Jan 29, 2009)

Im in Wilmington ...just shoot me a pm ...


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

nice, ygpm


----------

